# Jack Daniels



## Rag1 (Sep 19, 2007)

My wife and I decided this week to go to the JD event. Antbody else beside Bubba and Wittdog going?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Gary and I made the pilgramige last year.  That was one of the best trips I hava had.  If you go, do the Jack Daniels tour.  Well worth the time.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be there with Uncle Bubba and Wittdog. Look us up, North Coast BBQ Society.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 19, 2007)

Well I was planning on going, but, it'll have to wait till 2008, I have plans the same weekend...its called work. Yuck!    

Hope ya'll get pics!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'll be there with Uncle Bubba and Wittdog. Look us up, North Coast BBQ Society.



Okay, I am confused.  I didn't realize that Wittdog was going to the Jack with you guys.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 19, 2007)

As is Kloset BBQ'er.  You are very welcome to come as well Bill.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2007)

The more the merrier........


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i've been invited to cook with dizzy pigs so i'll be there.  looking forward to it.



I think that's good news    looking forward to seeing you again brian.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm volunteering there so I'll be there too


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> I'm volunteering there so I'll be there too



Do you know what they are going to have you doing? Hopefully we'll cross paths with you down there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2007)

I was gonna ride down with Bubba but he hates cripples and said if I wanted to ride I would have to hold onto the bumper.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, I told you I'd put and extra hitch on just for you.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

With the size of your smoker you could put him in it.  His head may JUST fit.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Ya but who would want to clean up all that rendered fat


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Hey, I told you I'd put and extra hitch on just for you.



Only if you add a "Bumper Dumper" on it!


----------



## cflatt (Sep 20, 2007)

just over an hour away but I'll be in scotland . wish I could come down and meet everyone.


----------



## woodman3222 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to go. I have emailed them on Monday oct. 1st. I have not heard anything back yet. I was wondering if I could get in a judging class. Would love to help out.


----------

